# ILS - Javaprogrammierer



## steffi-02 (24. Sep 2014)

Hallo,

dieses Thema gibt es schon im Forum, jedoch hat darauf bisher niemand geantwortet. Entschuldigt falls ich etwas falsch gemacht habe. Ich bin neu im Forum. 

Ich bin Fachinformatikerin - Systemintegration und seit 2,5 Jahren in diesem Beruf tätig. Nun habe ich privat angefangen (mit Hilfe von Online Tutorials) Java zu lernen. Ich bin noch nicht wirklich sehr weit, aber habe mich gefragt ob denn die ILS Zertifizierung zum Java Programmierer Sinn macht. Würde man mit dieser Zertifizierung (erst einmal) einen Nebenjob finden? Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit diesem Lehrgang? 
Über Antworten würde ich sehr freuen!

Liebe Grüße

Steffi


----------



## chalkbag (24. Sep 2014)

Ich persönlich halte nicht viel von Zertifikaten. Meistens finden diese auch keine große Beachtung bei einem Bewerbungsgespräch. Hier interessiert eher was du kannst und welche Projekterfahrung du hast. Dies wird für gewöhnlich über Live-Coding im Bewerbungsgespräch überprüft. Ein Zertifikat sagt nur, dass du etwas theoretisch können solltest, aber nicht ob es so ist...

Wo soll denn die Reise hingehen? Willst du eher in die Richtung Fachinformatiker - Anwendungsentwicklung wechseln? Willst du Programmierer werden? (ich sage bewusst nicht Entwickler)

Ansonsten empfehle ich besonders in der IT-Branche immer stark ein (Fach-) Studium.


----------



## steffi-02 (24. Sep 2014)

Aber um das können zu beweisen, muss man ja erst einmal zu einem Gespräch eingeladen werden. Ich denke nicht dass ich eingeladen werde, wenn ich schreibe "seit einem Jahr bringe ich mir Java in der Freizeit selber bei" o.ä. Ich denke du weißt wie ich es meine. Wenn ich aber von einer offiziellen Stelle geprüft wurde, sieht das evtl. anders aus.... 

Naja was heißt wechseln? Eine neue Ausbildung möchte ich nicht noch einmal machen. Ich denke das ich erst einmal in Richtung Programmierer gehen möchte. 

Was würdest du denn für ein Fachstudium vorschlagen? Ich habe selber schon überlegt neben dem Beruf zu studieren aber noch nichts passendes gefunden, denn ein "reines" Informatikstudium würde ich meiner Meinung nach nicht schaffen. Wenn man Wirtschaftsinformatik studiert, habe ich gelesen, dass man da eher weniger in die Programmierung geht und damit eher schlechte Voraussetzungen nach dem Studium hat.


----------



## Ruzmanz (24. Sep 2014)

Gesucht werden meistens Leute mit Java EE Kenntnissen. Stell ein Projekt auf die Beine. Das wäre zumindest ein guter Nachweis. Wenn du unbedingt ein Zertifikat möchtest, solltest du dich auf Oracle "Certified Professional Java SE7 Programmer" (leicht) bzw. "Oracle Certified Master Java EE6 Enterprise Architect" (schwer) konzentrieren. Alles andere kostet mMn zu viel Geld / Zeit. Zum Programmer gibts irgendwo auch ein kostenloses Buch. Vom ILS Zertifizierung zum Java Programmierer habe ich nocht nichts gehört :noe:

I.d.R. wird man dafür eingestellt was man kann. "Irgendwas" musst du auch können  Evtl. bietet sich für den Anfang ein kleines IT-Unternehmen an, wo du dich um die Systeme kümmerst und Software entwickelst.

Als Studienrichtung würde mir spontan "Technische Informatik" einfallen. Bei einem Master kannst du deine Kurse so legen, dass es ein "Programmier"-Studium wird. Beim Bachelor wirst du immer uninteressante Kurse (Wirtschaft, Recht, Mathematik, etc.) belegen müssen. Das hat selten mit Softwareentwicklung zu tun ... an Fernunis kannst du auch einzelne Module (Java für Anfänger, OOP, ...) belegen, aber dort bekommst keinen Abschluss. Damit kannst du höchstens deinen Willen zeigen.


----------



## kaoZ (24. Sep 2014)

> Wenn du unbedingt ein Zertifikat möchtest, solltest du dich auf Oracle "Certified Professional Java SE7 Programmer"



Dem schließe ich mich voll und ganz an, ich habe mir es ebenfalls vorgenommen , allerdings solltest du dich darauf auch dementsprechend vorbereiten (und eine dementsprechende Erfahrung (weit mehr als 1 Jahr intensives auseinandersetzen mit OOP und eben Java ) mitbringen), da hier gerne ein haufen Fallstricke eingebaut werden , was die Prüfung anbelangt, hierzu könnte ich dir auch direkt den *Exam Preparation Guide* von Mala Gupta empfehlen , welches allerdings wie das Zertifikat auch in Fachlichem Englisch gehalten ist, dich allerdings gerade nochmal auf eben diverse arten von Fallstricken hinweist.

( Fachliches Englisch sollte allerdings gerade im Bereich der Software Programmierung schon eine er grundlegenden Voraussetzung sein.)

Ich muss gestehen als ich vor etwas über einem Jahr begonnen habe mich intensiv mit Java und OOP auseinander zu setzen, habe ich auch mit dem Gedanken gespielt ein ILS Fernstudium zu machen, bin dann aber doch dazu übergegangen und habe mich für den Weg der OCA Zertifizierung entschieden, erstmal kostet das kleinste Zertifikat ~ 250 € und nicht 4900 € wie das "Studium" zudem versichert dir keiner das in der Offenen Marktwirtschaft dein ILS Zertifikat auch wirklich Gewicht hat, alles in allem zählt hier wie oben auch schon erwähnt Berufserfahrung, die Zertifikate insofern du keine Studium zum Informatiker vorweisen kannst sind halt immer nur ein Sahnebonbon, welches deinem Willen nachdruck verleiht.


----------



## chalkbag (25. Sep 2014)

steffi-02 hat gesagt.:


> Aber um das können zu beweisen, muss man ja erst einmal zu einem Gespräch eingeladen werden. Ich denke nicht dass ich eingeladen werde, wenn ich schreibe "seit einem Jahr bringe ich mir Java in der Freizeit selber bei" o.ä. Ich denke du weißt wie ich es meine. Wenn ich aber von einer offiziellen Stelle geprüft wurde, sieht das evtl. anders aus....
> .


Wenn du Richtung Programmierung gehen willst, wirst du immer als Einsteiger/Anfänger bewertet. Deswegen würde ich auch eher schreiben ".. da ich privat Freude an der Java-Entwicklung habe, würde ich mich auch gerne beruflich in diese Richtung verändern...".
Klar wäre das ILS Zertifikat besser als nix. Die Mitarbeit an einen Open Source Projekt wäre aber viel besser.





steffi-02 hat gesagt.:


> Naja was heißt wechseln? Eine neue Ausbildung möchte ich nicht noch einmal machen. Ich denke das ich erst einmal in Richtung Programmierer gehen möchte.


Eine neue Ausbildung macht natürlich keinen Sinn. Auch als FI-Anwendungsentwicklung wirst du danach als Anfänger eingestuft werden. Vielleicht kannst du dich ja in deinem aktuellen Beruf Richtung Programmierung verändern?



steffi-02 hat gesagt.:


> Was würdest du denn für ein Fachstudium vorschlagen? Ich habe selber schon überlegt neben dem Beruf zu studieren aber noch nichts passendes gefunden, denn ein "reines" Informatikstudium würde ich meiner Meinung nach nicht schaffen. Wenn man Wirtschaftsinformatik studiert, habe ich gelesen, dass man da eher weniger in die Programmierung geht und damit eher schlechte Voraussetzungen nach dem Studium hat


Ich empfehle die klassische Informatik, bevorzugt an einer Fachhochschule da du hier deutlich mehr praktische Anteile hast (du programmierst also sehr viel aktiv im Studium).

Wirtschaftsinformatik ist für dich das Falsche, wenn du wirklich Richtung Entwicklung gehen willst (zumindest bei den Varianten in München). Hier muss man bei der Uni sehen, wie viel Informatik in Wirtschaftsinformatik steckt. Aber ich kenne auch WiInf welche jetzt aktuell (noch) entwickeln.

Das Informatikstudium ist nicht (viel) schwerer als das WiInf-Studium. Du musst halt gut in Mathe sein und hast ein paar Mathe -Kurse welche nicht ohne sind. Die technischen Fächer sind da meistens eher nicht das Problem


----------



## steffi-02 (25. Sep 2014)

Danke für eure Meinungen. Das hat mir schon sehr geholfen. Das ILS Fernstudium werde ich dann nicht machen. Sondern eher dann das Certified Professional Java SE7 Programmer Zertifikat angehen. 

Ein Open Source Project werde ich mir dann auch mal ansehen. Falls jemand eins kennt, das für Anfänger geeignet wäre, dann her damit


----------



## JavaMeister (25. Sep 2014)

> Sondern eher dann das Certified Professional Java SE7 Programmer Zertifikat angehen.



Das würde ich nicht machen. 

1. Würdest du es ohne langjährige Java Erfahrung ehh nicht schaffen
2. Zeigst du damit, dass du dich mit der Sprache auseinander gesetzt hast, nicht aber mit Programieren oder Planen von Software.

Lerne bisschen Java. Bewirb dich bei Unternehmen und schau, wie das Feedback ist. Erwarte nicht zu viel aber auch nicht zu wenig.

Später würde ich eine entsprechende IHK oder eben ILS Fortbildung machen...


----------



## cafebabe (25. Sep 2014)

Mitarbeit an einem opensource Projekt ist wahrscheinlich die beste Option, da :
1. Du zeigst dass du bereits mit Projektplanung und Umsetzung in Berührung gekommen bist und dich in ein sw-Projekt ein arbeiten kannst 
2. Du Grundkenntnisse in einer Sprache hast egal ob es jetzt Java, c++ etc ist 

Certified professional Java blablabla ist imho eher erst nach n paar jahren was...


----------



## arilou (29. Sep 2014)

Als Anmerkung meinerseits:
Der Unterschied in den Anforderungen zwischen "Fachinformatiker" und einem Fachhochschul-Studium ist dir schon klar?
Es gibt einen Grund, warum man ersteres mit Hauptschulabschluss machen kann/darf, und für zweiteres Abitur braucht...


----------



## jeegeek (29. Sep 2014)

Also ich habe bei ILS den Java Programmierer gemacht und bin zufrieden mit dem Lehrgang. Du darfst dir nur keine falschen Hoffnungen machen. In dem Lehrgang wirst du durch die Programmierung geführt und wenn du wirklich Interesse daran hast kannst du danach mit Java Programmieren. Du bist dann jedoch kein Profi der bereit ist eine Menge Geld zu verdienen sondern du hast dann solide Grundlagen auf die du aufbauen kannst. Nach diesem Lehrgang bist du also in der Lage dein Wissen selbst weiter auszubauen.

Wenn du wirklich Interesse daran hast ist dieser Lehrgang nur ein Einstieg, danach solltest du dich mit Java EE befassen. Servlets, JSP, JSF und Struts sind die Dinge mit denen man Arbeiten kann, natürlich solltest du dann auch noch html, Javascript und co erlernen. Heute kommt man denke ich mit einer einzigen Sprache selten sehr weit, außer man beherrscht irgendwas das kein anderer so gut kann


----------

